# Workaround to use BSNL/MTNL 3G at the cost of Normal GPRS



## Anubis (Mar 12, 2010)

*Thread Title *: *Workaround to use BSNL/MTNL 3G at the cost of  Normal GPRS*

*Requirments* - 3G phone and 3G or 2G sim. 3G network. I would preffer os9.2 phones. Because these phones have some significant features. This trick is for os 9.1 or other higher level phones which dont reboot when we change the network mode. Example-5320 xm, 5800, n95 etc n E series full.

*Method 1*

First of all Buy a normal 2g bsnl’s sim card and keep balance 50+ rs. 
now activate gprs by sending sms GPRS PRE to 53733 It will be 
actrivated in 24 hours, after activation get gprs settings by calling c.care

Now do e-recharge with 230 rs (or whatever unlimited plan exists in your area) 
in it, After activation You have to chnage only one thing in yor 3G enabled cell.

Go to settings>tools>settings>phone&g
t;network>network mode> now select UMTS

THEN do manual searching for network u will fing bsnl 3g network there wid small 3g logo along wid its name,select it as default

Now see your data singnals logo….. vola it is converted into 3G 
You will get near about 500kbps to 1200 kbps speed 
Remember use BSNLEGPRS/MTNLEGPRS or BSNLPREPAID/MTNLPREPAID as ur access point 

but its 100% working 
Enjoy 3G at minimum cost

*Alternative Method*

*Requirments* - 3G phone and 3G or 2G sim. 3G network. I would preffer os9.2 phones. Because these phones have some significant features. This trick is for os 9.1 or other higher level phones which dont reboot when we change the network mode. Example-5320 xm, 5800, n95 etc n E series full.

*Trick* - First of all u have to select gsm mode. Go to settings then network settings n then select network mode GSM. After that go to ur web browser and open any site. Try to open light site. After opening any page go to network settings again n choose UMTS mode. Thats it. Ur 3G net is free now. When u enters from GSM to UMTS 1 paisa or 2 paise will be deduct from ur account. This trick is working all over the India. This trick is for os 9.1 or other higher level phones which dont reboot when we change the network mode. Example-5320 xm, 5800, n95 etc n E series full.

*FOR OTHER PHONES*

Here is for other phones os8, os8.1, os9, os9.1rn- if u have n73, n72, n70, 6630 etc mobiles it is more difficult for them. For n73 or other UMTS phones of this range dont use UMTS mode. Use dual mode in ur network. Find an area in ur home where u don't get 3G network. When u gets only 2 parellel signal means only 2G signal open ur browser n open google.com. It is light site n will nt cost more than 1 paisa. Then come to 3G area. U'll get service msg that ur 1 paisa has been deduct. Then enjoy ur 3G free of cost.USE bsnlnet as apn instead of bsnlgprs. 

*Note:*

I am myself using this in *Kolkata* on *Nokia 5800XM* from December 2009 . First I could not believe my own eyes . Then after 1 month of confirmation I was stunned by such a loophole in the network. Though in my case its postpaid unlimited . You guys can try it yourselves too . I don't know for how long this'll work but they'll patch this up when their infrastructure is up to the level , advanced and more widespread

Please give me your feedbacks whether its working for you guys or not .

*Update :*

*This workaround is confirmed working in cities*  : *Kolkata* , *Mumbai* , *Chennai*


----------



## Aspire (Mar 12, 2010)

^Nice Trick!!!!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Mar 16, 2010)

This works in areas where network signal for 3G is good, otherwise it fall backs to 2.75G. Its true that we can use 3G while paying for 2G rates. But in any case we are only using their free resources.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 20, 2010)

has anyone tried this trick in bangalore???
does it work over here???


----------



## gurujee (Apr 10, 2010)

how to work this plan in 3g/2g data card ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 10, 2010)

Not working in hyderabad...


----------

